# If you could only have 1 surf rod and reel



## Steve54 (Dec 14, 2008)

If you could only pick one surf rod and reel combo what would it be? I realize that the all around combo would be somewhat difficult.However I believe we could find a combo that could handle most of our needs.From a practical standpoint it would be more economical and also with beach access being an issue in some areas one outfit would be easier to handle.I also hunt and the all around rifle question has been asked numerous times on various forums.The answer usually boils down to the 30/06.It can handle 90% of big game hunting in N.A.It's not the best for all situations.However it can usually get the job done.Think about the rod and reel combo that is the 30/06 of surf fishing.Just curious.


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

Well the diffrence is a 30/06 is the same wether it be browning winchester etc. Surf rods have no true standard like this a wri fusion and cts heavy handle about the same things in twocomplete difrent rods. I don't think there is a answer to this it depends on area and personal style or castin and fishin just myopinion


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I would have to say my 11ft Diawa emcast with my 525 on it for me. I also hunt and have a 30.06 but my "Go to" is the .308.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

I hunt with a Rem 7mm Mag and a 7-08...lol I'd would have to say my 525mag is my go to.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

You can't. You can't throw 8nbait for big drum with the same rod you want to
throw shrimp and 2-3 oz lead
throw metal plugs/Gotchas
live bait for flounder
1/4-1/2 oz jigs and Mirrolures for trout

Just can't be done. If I had to choose one I'd go with a 6500 Abu and 7-9' casting rod rated 1-4 or 2-6 oz give or take.

Oh and don'tcha know the .300 Win Mag is the best there is for North America? Load it up or down from 125 gr for deer, up to 220 gr for any large or dangerous game we have (caribou, moose, grizzly/Kodiac, black bear, ect).


----------



## jhook (Jul 27, 2008)

OM 12 and Penn 525 Mag. Or for spinning OM 12 and Penn 850SSm.I own the first outfit and am considering the second.


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

Om 9' with a sealine-x 20sha, would be ok for casting metals although kind of heavy and great for casting bait up to around 5oz's.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

AFAW Match and a 525 or Abu 6500.

Evan


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

9' Tiralejo with a Stradic 8000. Light enough to throw plugs at jacks and jigs at cobia but will also work for throwing pompano rigs.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Tica 11' TC2 with a shimano 6500 baitrunner.
You "could" throw heavy metal with this setup or throw baitn8 for distance. The baitrunner set lite will make up for the heavier action, while being a 6500 you still get a bunch of drag and a sturdy reel if you need it. If I am going to bring 1 rod to the beach, this is it.:fishing:


----------



## TideJones (Aug 29, 2008)

If limited to one combo I agree with Kingfisherman, AFAW/525.

My go to rifle is my 700 Nitro Express. Although it is not much use on fowl, it sure does make dressing a whitetail a lot easier.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Can you catch one of these on a 525?


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

emanuel said:


> Can you catch one of these on a 525?


Us east coast boys know howto get the most out of the least. I know of a certain heavyset individual who got a 45-55lber on a 525 throwing a bucktail off a pier down in NC.


& my choice on only 1 combo, 8ft tica 2-5, stradic 5000 loaded with 20lb powerpro hi vis. ive landed cobia over 40 & drum on this setup tossin live pogies.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I have a 7'6" Teramar with a 5000 Stradic and 20lb PP. It has caught just about everything that swims from 12" mangrove snapper to 35 kings, slammer dolphin, cobia and amberjacks.


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

jesse got a 45 i beleive it was 3 years ago and it was on a 525. if i remeber i gaffed the fish.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

we've been through this. =]

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?t=70887
mods should sticky this on main instead of the bible.


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

Hmmm, for the surf combo I'd have to say a 10' Tica with an abu 7000, loaded with 20lbPP, for rifles i'd definetly have to go with my 7mm mag, loads of knockdown power, and the trajectory is still very flat even at long range, shotgun would without a doubt be my remmington wing master 12ga, holds 2"-3 1/2" shells, and almost never jams, (#6 steel shot, handles pretty much any bird you want) and pistols I'd have to say probably a .357 magnum, load it with snake shot for rattlers, or balistic tips for hogs, those are just what I'm most comfortable with  to each his own


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

TideJones said:


> My go to rifle is my 700 Nitro Express. Although it is not much use on fowl, it sure does make dressing a whitetail a lot easier.


Hey Jones, you wanna try shooting my .375 H&H mag? All you gotta do is point it at the deer, they surrender, and jump into the freezer for you haha


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Rod: Ocean master 10sc
Reel: Penn mag power 980

Rifle: Marlin 1895g in 45/70


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

high powered rifles don't do well on rabbits, squirrels and birds.
Heavers don't do well on spanish, albies, sea mullets and blow toads. 

Ya need two rods at least and three is better

7' 1/4- 5/8oz
9-10' 1-4oz
10-13' 5-16oz


----------



## Steve54 (Dec 14, 2008)

I agree that 3 would be better.I'd probably go with a 9ft rated for 1-4oz.,an 11-12 ft. rated for 2-5oz.,and a heaver rated for 6-12.My go to combo is either my 11ft Daiwa rated 3-6 with a Baitrunner 4500b or a 11ft Daiwa rated 4-7 and my 525 mag. The 30/06 is my go to big game rifle.If I had to limit myself to 3 rifles it would be the 22/250 for CXP-1,270 for CXP-2,and the 338 Win Mag. for the CXP-3.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

i dont know if i could chose just one rod but i leave the rifle and take my Hoyt anyday


----------



## TideJones (Aug 29, 2008)

Catfish713 said:


> Hey Jones, you wanna try shooting my .375 H&H mag? All you gotta do is point it at the deer, they surrender, and jump into the freezer for you haha


Granted the 357 is a nice all around medium bore rifle. But if you only have time for only one shot and you want to drop a charging rhino...I'll take the 700 Nitro.


----------



## robc22 (Oct 20, 2009)

*one combo*

I guess it depends on the fishing you do......My legend 3/4-4 and 4500 saltist is really sweet....but very new........with 30 braid i need binoculars to see my pencil popper land!!.........


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

Haha well jones next time I see a rhino in south TX I'll give you a holler ....that .375 will take down anything in North America so between it, my 7mm mag, and my 30-30 lever action I should be set.....then again my uncle does have a Barret .50


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

for surfishing on the grand strand's flat beach would be an eight foot rod 1-4 oz with a medium size spinning reel 200 yds at 12 lb test.. for the piers ..I would use the same thing:fishing:


----------



## treydunn48 (Apr 9, 2008)

For most versatile convenional my 11ft tica and a daiwa 30


----------



## Finny (Aug 20, 2006)

eric said:


> we've been through this. =]
> 
> http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?t=70887
> mods should sticky this on main instead of the bible.


yes they should thats good info


----------



## mrgreenc21 (Dec 2, 2008)

*Rod Reel Gun*

Like my Penn 525 mag with daiwa emcast..... Delton M-4 rifle


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

AFAW Universal and Daiwa Saltist 20. I can cast everything from a 2 oz stingsilver to 6 and bait with that combo.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Just one is tough. I would have to say my 525mag on either my LDX or my Team Alabama. For rifle my cva 50 cal smokepole or maybe my 44mag levergun. For handgun my 5 1/2 inch Ruger Blackhack 45 colt with Wolf spring kit and Walnut grips ( I really love that gun )


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

a spinning OM12ss with a penn slammer 560


----------



## kingfisher55 (May 5, 2010)

reel- saltist 30 non level wind
rod - rainshadow custom 20-40 class
this set up will catch anything you want from surf or pier from crokers to king its all in how you fight the fish i use sufix 15lb line on the 30 series saltist for more line.
as far a the perfect rifle i would go with with the remmington 750 woodsmaster semi-auto in 270 perfect for long range or for a follow up shot on big game long range to me is 200 yards i never go past that becouse to me thats not hunting when you shoot a animal from any distance past that the animal has no chance its all about fair chace to me


----------



## Byrd Creek (Jun 20, 2008)

cutbait91 said:


> i dont know if i could chose just one rod but i leave the rifle and take my Hoyt anyday




Amen Brother !!!!

ProElite XT3000 with spirals 52lbs 346gr arrow @ 285fps
33 Katera 64lbs 390gr arrow @ 316fps


----------



## rivercat (Nov 24, 2010)

TideJones said:


> Granted the 357 is a nice all around medium bore rifle. But if you only have time for only one shot and you want to drop a charging rhino...I'll take the 700 Nitro.


 Why not save a truckload of money and shoot 12ga sabots out of a slug gun?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Thank God this is America and ya don't have to have only one,,, you can have all ya want :beer:

Same goes with my guns.

Lady asked me a smart aze question one time "Why do you feel the need to go to the woods and kill things?" I told her "So I don't have to walk up and down the street and do it"


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

breakaway allstar 1418 with 2 reels......penn battle 6000 with braid and a penn squall 12 with braid

but i hope it never comes down to i outfit!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

From experience, this is the only surf rod I have left, 11' rod rated for 3-6 oz, mated with a Saltist 20. 20 with braid will handle about anything I get into, combo can even throw heavier metals a long way, and it does alright soaking fresh shrimp with 1.5-2oz. sinkers. 
Rifle--if I can have any one, .338 Win. Mag. I'd love to have one of those for the great trajectory, energy, and bullet mass, but for now my .30-06 seems to do alright.


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

This year I prefer my 13ft hdx with saltist 30 BG. In the woods Diamond Triumph with Muzzy MX4, Remington 870 express pump


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

kingfisher55 said:


> reel- saltist 30 non level wind
> rod - rainshadow custom 20-40 class
> this set up will catch anything you want from surf or pier from crokers to king its all in how you fight the fish i use sufix 15lb line on the 30 series saltist for more line.
> as far a the perfect rifle i would go with with the remmington 750 woodsmaster semi-auto in 270 perfect for long range or for a follow up shot on big game long range to me is 200 yards i never go past that becouse to me thats not hunting when you shoot a animal from any distance past that the animal has no chance its all about fair chace to me


I am rite there with u on all accounts great combo for small to big fish,, and the 270 is just getting warmed up at 200yds


9


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

I think I would go with an 11' 3-8oz Mojo with a Shimano Thunnus. You couldn't throw 1/4 oz jigs and gulp or 8oz and a spot head but you could do anything in between. Don't know much about rifles but I do know there ain't much you can't do with an 870 and a modified, full and rifled choke.


----------



## surf fisher (Aug 28, 2008)

I am going with my WRI nitro and 525 mag on the sand. 
in the woods or shoulod I say the field. it is the browning 300. 
got to reach out and touch something every now and then.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

My first choice would be my su1502 with a Daiwa Emblem Pro 5000, nest would be my All Star Breakaway 123 with a 525 and last would be my LDX with a Daiwa Emblem Pro 5000.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Do not intend any disrespect to the OP but this question is ludicrous....come on we are FISHERMEN! :fishing: *We would never be caught dead with just one rod and reel*.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

lami xs10mhc with a daiwa 20 size. 
small enough to fit in your sedan truck.
can throw small baits and lures to 6nbait.

anything heavier,, that calls for other rods.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

I have several but a 11 foot rod with a 20# test reel is all that you need. JMHO C2


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

Hey Emanuel I saw Tres Irby catch one on a 525 that looked over 80 lbs one day while we were fishing Cape Point. He was useing 15 lb Big Game....As far as a North America rifle a 270 Browning X-Bolt with a 3-9 Trijicon accupoint scope is my favorite. 150 grain Black Hills ammo. High neck shots or head shots out to 200 yards all day.Their head blows up like someone put a hand grenade in their mouth. Any farther and I shoot them in the lungs. Recoil isn't bad and I have never seen one walk away from it.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

"come on we are FISHERMEN! We would never be caught dead with just one rod and reel."

Thank You Speckhunter...


----------



## Fishin Bennie (May 1, 2009)

Abu 6600c5 magX- wit a11ft 4 in Diawa Emblem 6"extended handle.Don't hunt.....Surffish exclusively.Caught from 45lb Red to 7lb. Pomoano.Does all I need. I use 14 lb. Suffix line.


----------



## edwinfeaster (Oct 25, 2011)

abu 6500 on a breakaway rod!!!!!!1


----------



## cobia_slayer (Jan 9, 2008)

12' St Criox and Saltist 20/30BG


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

Rainshadow 1385F 6500CT Mag HS


----------



## OceanMaster (Dec 22, 2011)

My old 11'6" honey colored 1975 Fenwick self built custom with my ABU CT 7500 Big Game - ceramic bearing upgrade with braid backing and a 20lb mono top shot & 15ft 80lb mono leader (5 turns on the spool as Hack showed me) . She and I fished her first 5 years along the Texas Gulf coast before traveling coast to coast during my 20 year Coast Guard career. It's been 11 years since I retired from the Guard and she still finds a place on PINS when it's prime time.


----------



## Loki (Sep 26, 2010)

Easy answear for me. 10' OM 3/4 to 3 oz topped with a ABU 6500 C4 w/duel bearing lvl wind.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

this fall i got a custom breakaway omega..........terrific rod!
will throw bombers and 5+ bait


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Well since I last posted on this a few things have changed. Don't really hunt much anymore as the prime huntin grounds around me get bought up by the feds and sold to developers. So....I have put most of my attention into fishing. That being said, my go to rod right now is a SU1502 with a Daiwa Emblem Pro 5500 and Penn 525. Just got a SU1508 with an Avet SX MC but haven't tossed it yet.


----------



## drumbeat (Dec 15, 2011)

9' Diawa graphite Regal Strike, MH, 1-4 oz/Penn 6500SS/17# hi-vis gold


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

I am a "lightweight" surf fisherman. My one and only true surf fishing passion is Pompano. Oh yeah, and I like my equipment to produce an almost spiritual sensation. Per a recent experience, the setup I could live with for all of my (admittedly narrow) fishing needs:

Daiwa 7HT Super Tuned on custom built Century TTR or Eliminator blank. 

That's all I would need.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

solid7 said:


> I am a "lightweight" surf fisherman. My one and only true surf fishing passion is Pompano. Oh yeah, and I like my equipment to produce an almost spiritual sensation. Per a recent experience, the setup I could live with for all of my (admittedly narrow) fishing needs:
> 
> Daiwa 7HT Super Tuned on custom built Century TTR or Eliminator blank.
> 
> That's all I would need.


That sir, is an admirable thing on all levels...
I get the same feeling from my Foran-built Abus and more recently, Avets, on a couple of different CTSs.
Pompano are also my favorite species to target. I just wish I were in a more favorable geographical location to fish for them.
I have almost pulled the trigger on a couple of those 7HTs, your post only nudges me closer...


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Well if I can only have one combo, its gonna be the one that puts food on the table, I'll take my 7 foot lami and TD Fuego..... Now what do I do with the other 20 combo's I got. 

On a serious not if ya have a 7 footer for trout a 9 footer for blues and spanish and a 12 footer for the big stuff you have most of the bases covered. There is no one rod fits all.... But 3 will get ya started.... 

JAM


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

The reel would be a Shimano 6500 BR B with 65# Power Pro. It will almost never birdsnest, I can throw it over 100yrds with 8oz on the right rod and it can handle ANYthing the ocean can throw up to about 150#.

To me the rod is the limitation in this question. for duribility and strength I would have to say a tica tc2 10' 2-8 (i think, i would have to go look for exact specks) When the wife gives me this exact ultimatum (she does not like fishing) this is what I bring. I can cast it with large metal for about 30 mins and it is great for dead sticking.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

tjbjornsen said:


> I have almost pulled the trigger on a couple of those 7HTs, your post only nudges me closer...


That's ironic, considering our conversations made me pull the trigger on the AVET SX MC. (my favorite FISHING - NOT CASTING reel)

The 7HT is the most effortless caster in my arsenal, and definitely a better reel to retrieve than an ABU. It has no clicker (which some people hate) but more than makes up for it with the smooth retrieve, and superior drag. Love the side knob magnet control.

If you've got funds to play with, don't hesitate...


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

That's ironic, considering our conversations made me pull the trigger on the AVET SX MC.

heh, heh, heh...
Well now I find myself with one more Avet than I had a rod for, and might consider looking around to see if I can turn that into one of those 7HTs...
Not that I _need_ another reel, I just like to try out different stuff just for S&Gs...
Holler if you have one in a drawer that is collecting dust! ;-)


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I'd just quit if I could only have one setup ... when we go to the beach I take a bakers dozen ... yup 13 ... just never know what you'll need that day ... but that's for 2-3 people


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

JAM said:


> Well if I can only have one combo, its gonna be the one that puts food on the table, I'll take my 7 foot lami and TD Fuego..... Now what do I do with the other 20 combo's I got.
> 
> On a serious not if ya have a 7 footer for trout a 9 footer for blues and spanish and a 12 footer for the big stuff you have most of the bases covered. There is no one rod fits all.... But 3 will get ya started....
> 
> JAM


JAM just send them to me that way it will free up more room for your other stuff.....


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Hard question to answer because of so many variables......But
I only own 2 types of rods and 2 types of reels after YEARS of
looking for that perfect combo. I fell in love with steelhead rods
a few years ago and I mate them up with Spheros 4000 reels. I
also own several Cabelas Predator rods mated with 6500 C3's. I
can only cast up to 3oz with the steelhead rods and up to 5oz with
the Predator but I fish skinny water flats 20-30 yards out 95%
of the time. This is light tackle at its finest but I have caught
several citation drum with both of these rods while fishing for
table food.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

tjbjornsen said:


> Well now I find myself with one more Avet than I had a rod for, and might consider looking around to see if I can turn that into one of those 7HTs...
> Not that I _need_ another reel, I just like to try out different stuff just for S&Gs...
> Holler if you have one in a drawer that is collecting dust! ;-)


No, can't say that I do. Just got the one I have, but it was an immediate improvement over everything else I own. I have yet to blow it up, and I've actually tried. You just don't seem to be able to throw them TOO hard.

Next reel is going to be either a 7HT ST (which is what I really wanted this time around) or a Shimano Trinidad 14A.

Oddly enough, I have a plain ol' Abu 6500 C3 (converted to a CT) that has some luck in it. It is unbelievable how many fish that thing catches, and will outfish all of my other setups - as stupid as that sounds. DEFINITELY holding onto that, even if it isn't "perfect".


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Cast Pro 12' 3-7 with Akios CTM 656


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I do agree with the 7-9-12 theory ... 7' for throwing lures, 9' for small eatin fish and 12' for the heaver


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

You can catch BiG Fish on a Small Rod, but you will never catch small fish on a big rod. I have been lucky enough to land a 46 and a 47 inch Drum on my 7 foot Lami and Fuego Combo.. One from the Beach and one from the Yak... Everytime I go Trout fishing I think about that 35 pound Striper who's lost and nails my Grub. Thats why the fuego is spooled with 300 yards of Berkley Crystal 10/4... I don't care how big it is is commin to papa...

JAM


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

JAM said:


> You can catch BiG Fish on a Small Rod, but you will never catch small fish on a big rod.


Wish I could agree with you... I caught a 4" Crevalle Jack on a 7/0 hook once. Have no idea how he managed it. It was baited with a large piece of cut bait, and when I landed him, the hook was all the way through his mouth, (from the outside) and doubled back behind his gills. Almost like he was bait rigged. The bait was pushed up the hook shank.

I sure wish I had taken a picture of that one. It was nothing short of comical.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

You Know what I mean, I would target Big Drum with confidence with my Ultra Lite Trout Rod, would you target Speckled Trout with confidence with a Heaver???

Sure I have caught Sea Mullet, Specks, Small Blues, Croaker all on my heaver, by accident, on big hooks in the 10/0 range but I'm not gonna grab my heaver and say lets go Trout fishing, but I will grab my Trout Rod and say lets go DRUM fishin... 

Its all good if your having fun but I can tell ya this after ten years of building rods, there is no one rod that does it all, if there was I would not be building rods, or all I would be building is One... LOL....

JAM


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

JAM said:


> Its all good if your having fun but I can tell ya this after ten years of building rods, there is no one rod that does it all, if there was I would not be building rods, or all I would be building is One... LOL....


Yeah, I know what you mean, I was just having some fun. If I have to have a "one size fits all" rod, then I'm gonna have to limit my fishing to whatever (probably single species) I know I can catch all year round. 

That's not a viable option for most people, and understandably so.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Solid7 

It is quite the addiction, I have several of each style of rods and reel combos, just to handle different weight ranges ..... Heres part of the tally Heavers a Lami 150, a WRI Nitro, 2 Daiwa Ballistics 35's all matched with USA Made Pen 525 mags (bought 9 of them when they were movin ops to japan) Spanish Rods a Lami 108 9 footer a Purglas 300-1 9 foot 10 I believe, both with the older white Stradics 5000, don't like the new ones shimano came out with 3 years ago. 6 Trout rods a UL 7 foot Lami and Fuego that covers from 1/16 to 5/8's and 8'6 Ron Arra 105 2 mt Lami that covers from 1/8 to 3/4, a Old Penn thats one of my loaners and an old tica thats one of my loaners... Run TD Fuegos on the Lami Trout rods and Phuluger (sp) on the loaners, tough reels fro the money...

If I were a kid with limited money, and no transpo, any 7 foot lite tackle combo would get ya started and catchin fish, the lighter the better for beach walkin and stalkin......

JAM


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

JAM:

ALMOST everything that I have is ABU 6500 class, with rods ranging from 10' to 13' 6". (I currently own 5 conventional reels and 3 surf rods) I am a pure Florida surf fisherman. No inshore or piers for me. 

Now, just to illustrate what you said - when I first started making trips to the Gulf side of our wonderful state, and realized how useless my casting rods were, I picked up one or two of those "7 foot lite tackle combos" while I was in foreign territory. I also learned to fish with baits that I HATE to use. (namely, shrimp) Although, admittedly, those rods were tons of fun from the kayak...

When not fishing flounder with them, I keep those rods as reminders that "one size" DEFINITELY does NOT "fit all".


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

One rod??? That'd be like golfin' with only a nine iron...


----------



## OceanMaster (Dec 22, 2011)

I agree, it's impossible to limit surf sticks to one. The red grip Fenwick works 4-5 all day long where as the blue grip Fenwick works 6-8 all day long. The black grip Fenwick, works 8 + with a Newell 338J in cast mode or rigged in yak mode with a 4/0 wide or Daiwa 600 H. The 4/0 & 6/0 sized Daiwa are split with sets at 200 - 400+ yard sets with super big baits, long steel leaders and 24/0 sized circle hooks. Once the sun goes down.....the yak and black keep the night pretty interesting on the home beach. Sleeping under the stick is pretty normal and a screaming reel alarm is a pretty cool wake-up call LOL! I've had several mornings where the hook up started at night with the land at sunrise.

The smaller stuff....pretty mixed with 7ft spin and cast...all self built customs on GLoomis, St Croix, MHX & Rainshadow blanks with each one of those built to a specific reel (Shmano, ABU & Wavespin). 1/8 - 2 ounce is the range and they work everything from the typical speck\red\flounder setups - border line under sized for the bigger jack crevalle, king mackerel & tarpon when arties are used in the suds. Casting the 7ft stuff in PINS surf....you may get stripped off quickly and I've had several hammerheads, blacktips, king macks, poons and jacks suck down baits not intended for them with out of control results LOL!

In the process of doing a CCP 13' 3-6 with an AKIOS 666 and building out another 2-5 blank in 11ft (not sure if it's Century or other)and potentially an AKIOS 757 for bottle popper topwaters for poons, jacks and king macs in the suds. 

The old Fenwicks are awesome for bait and long soaks but.....casting super sized arties for 15 - 100+ lb fish is not their strong point, too heavy for long sessions, and the smaller 7ft stuff simply can't work those big artie baits.

I can't limit it to one... NO WAY!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Oceanmaster... What the devil is an "artie"??????


----------



## OceanMaster (Dec 22, 2011)

Surf slang for - Artificial lures


----------



## BigTackle (Dec 28, 2011)

12 Ft. PENN TORQUE PIGGY BACKED BY A PENN SQUALL 15 LACED UP WITH 50LB SPIDER STEALTH BRAID.Can't go wrong


----------

